# Liverpool Fusee watch by Thomas Blundell



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

A Chester hallmarked silver cased pocket watch signed by Thomas Blundell circa 1840. A good quality Liverpool fusee movement of the period with large clear jewels in screwed settings, and a diamond end stone to the balance staff . Superbly decorated gilded plates with a Liver bird on the balance cock and a gold balance wheel. In excellent working order.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Very nice, love the decorations on the Movement.


----------



## Jemb (Jun 18, 2019)

I know this post is a year old but do you still have this watch. I ask as Thomas Blundell was my great great grandfather. I would like to get hold of a watch made by him. If you do still have it and it is for sale please message me. Thanks


----------

